# cliche vietnam themed catachans *pic heavy*



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello, here is the start of a somewhat vietnam themed catachan army, I painted the fatiques the same olive drab that was used in nam, and my veterans/stormtroopers (whatever I need them to be) have m-16s as hellguns and an m60 as a plasma gun, I am also in the middle of using a few valkyrie parts added to a huey model to use as a valkyrie...hope you like it...oh and sorry about the dark pictures, we got a new camera and I don't know how to work it as well


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool stuff. It's a shame the M60 isn't a little larger then it is. It looks small compared to the standard IG lasguns. But it's definatly characterfull. 

The finer sculpts on the M16 (or CAR-15 from the looks of it, the M16 of that era was quite different) sadly shows how bad the old catachan sculpts are in terms of body scales (those hands are frigging gigantic!). 

Solid effort on the painting as well. That's some good skintones you have achieved and the OD fatigues look quite well. I'm sure you'll be able to find some aircav decals on ebay for your huey conversion as well...


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the reply...yeah the site said m16 but they do look like car-15's, which is ok too because if I'm not mistaken they were introduced later in the war


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good. Your colour scheme looks good.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes well done great idea, the skin tones are very nice, and the fatigues have a nice shade, the olnly thing is i agree the m60 looks a little small


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Like the idea and paint looks good ... do not be offended but they would look much better if you drilled the barrels.


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Like the idea and paint looks good ... do not be offended but they would look much better if you drilled the barrels.


I will never be offended by honest constructive criticism..but I always thought the lasgun barrels were too small to drill?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the same view as you, that the barrels are too small to drill, and have never attempted it myself.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah the las barrels small for drilling.

The Flamer could do with a drill attack though.

Nice work on the minis. It's always great to see a strongly themed army.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like to M60.....for your M16 it is the hand guards that are the change. The original M16A1 had a smooth triangle like shape to it and the one you have are similar to the M16A2.


Doc


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

omg guys the attention to detail is amazing! ! !

all i was thinking is 'i wish my hands were steady enough to do the eyes!'


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

docgeo said:


> I really like to M60.....for your M16 it is the hand guards that are the change. The original M16A1 had a smooth triangle like shape to it and the one you have are similar to the M16A2.
> 
> 
> Doc


Doesn't look like it's a rifle lenght barrel either, or a vortex flashhider...

And it should have 20 round short mags instead of 30 rounds (who were used in the late VN conflict, when the CAR-15 was introduced as well. Come to think of it, it's not even a first generation CAR-15 (that uses a "triangle handguard like docgeo described), more a XM177E2










So it's still very much usuable for a vietnam themed army. This rifle was mainly issued to elite MACV-SOG units. So you can still do tigerstripe camo as well and still be historically correct.


----------



## Spartanman001 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I too have been jumbling around the idea of creating a Vietnam themed IG army. I was thinking of using Cadian and Catachan parts together, using Cadian arms and torso's with Catachan legs and heads. I'm not going for a Rambo style army, so I'm clipping off the bandana ties, and putting some M1's over their heads. I don't if you want to incorporate some M1 helmets and your dudes, but here's the link where I'm getting them from http://www.theassaultgroup.co.uk/store/home.php?cat=70 

I wish you the best of luck with your army, and it's victories for the glory of the Imperium!


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

I love the simplicity and the bold paint job. + rep


----------

